# Negotiating Rent



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

Is it customary or acceptable to negotiate the cost of rent?
:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

You can try and negotiate almost anything. Right now with the large number of tourist rentals empty you really should try.

But the problem is rents are so low in many areas landlords often decide it's not worth renting at all. The apartments sit empty hoping for a sale.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> You can try and negotiate almost anything. Right now with the large number of tourist rentals empty you really should try.


I guess it's less CAN I but rather SHOULD I? On my next residence attempt I will again try to settle in a comparatively small village where everyone knows everyone including me. So to negotiate or not is less an economic and more of a social question. I want to be seen neither as an a*****e nor as a sap. 

So, would and Italian haggle over the rent?



NickZ said:


> But the problem is rents are so low in many areas landlords often decide it's not worth renting at all. The apartments sit empty hoping for a sale.


I'm presuming that if it's advertised for rent this isn't an issue.

Anyhow, good perspective, thanks.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd expect most people to understand you asking for a discount. They might refuse but they'd expect it.

OTOH you'll always find an idiot who feels insulted. 

In a smaller town it might be harder to get a feel for the market. At least in a larger city you're more likely to have comparable locations making it obvious if the asking price is out of line.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

In my province and region, the rents seem to have come down only by 100 Euros -- but there is always the excuse in the real estate market that this is considered a resort area.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

The web page Renting and Housing in Italy | InterNations GO!. , titled "Housing in Italy: Everything You Need to Know About Finding a New Home" states in part:


> you can and should try to negotiate the price of your rent and deposit for a possible reduction


----------

